# What happened to signatures?



## MoonSong

Just that, what happened to signatures? are they gone for good or is it a bug?


----------



## Blue

Heh, mine is gone as sell.


----------



## GMMichael

Spring cleaning?  Mine's looking good, as well as my avatar


----------



## Warrior Poet

Mine gone, also. No option to update or change it in "Settings." No link to click even appears.

Still learning,

Robert


----------



## Scarbonac

I sense evil afoot.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Scarbonac said:


> I sense evil afoot.



Or is it merely an evil foot?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had use...errr..._semi_-useful links in mine.  Hope their disappearance is temporary.  Or at least that we'll be able t reconstruct them.


----------



## Jhaelen

Interesting. First the avatars, now this. For some reason I no longer feel welcome here...


----------



## Morrus

Hmm. My own has vanished, too! I was attempting to revert expired subscriptions, as the permissions don't seem to be reverting upon expiry.


----------



## TarionzCousin

I blame FickleGM.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I blame it on the rain.  And maybe a bit on the bossa nova.


----------



## Warrior Poet

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I blame it on the rain.  And maybe a bit on the bossa nova.




<Warrior Poet rolls to Save vs. Earworm>

*clatter clatter*

1

<pained sigh>

Still learning, still signature-less,

Robert


----------



## MoonSong

Morrus said:


> Hmm. My own has vanished, too! I was attempting to revert expired subscriptions, as the permissions don't seem to be reverting upon expiry.




Any update? are signatures defacto subscription only now? (even the signatures part is missing from my control panel, but a few people out there still have theirs visible)I mean now there's like nothing to differentiate each other visually, and long discussions are getting confusing.

I've been thinking on getting a subscription, but I feel insecure. If I get one will everything work out?


----------



## SkidAce

Hmmmm, my signature is also gone.

And I appear to be listed as a member, when I am actually a silver subscriber.

Which could explain the sig loss....


----------



## Ezequielramone

I lost my signature, my avatar, one lvl and one badge too


----------



## Lwaxy

They were stolen by evil ninja pirates.


----------



## Warrior Poet

Lwaxy said:


> ninja pirates.




I thought this was a contradiction-in-terms . . . ?

It's entirely possible my knowledge of pop culture references remains just as blinkered and uninformed as it was in 2002.

Still learning,

Robert


----------



## Lwaxy

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ninja_Pirate

And it's worse when they become zombiefied.


----------



## grodog

So, .sigs are still broken, or is there a fix that I need to do on my end??


----------



## Deset Gled

Harrygedly said:


> Hey Im new here and I was wondering what would have happened if the Invasion of Japan had happened? My grandpa would have been in itthank god he wasnt.




Reported as both "spam" and "insightful".  This actually made me start looking into a couple of "alternate history" fiction books.

Oh, and it would appear my sig is gone, too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ezequielramone said:


> I lost my signature, my avatar, one lvl and one badge too




Oh crap!  That sounds like you were touched by life-draining undead!  Find a cleric!


----------



## jonesy

I do remember having had a signature, but have no idea what might have been in it. Probably nothing important since I can't remember it.


----------



## SkidAce

Mine was very wise quotes from other members....now their wisdom is gone forever.


(there is a quote there somewhere)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I briefly had a sig earlier today.  But when I expanded it to include everything I used to have in it before it disappeared, it...well...disappeared.  Perhaps there's a character limit on sigs?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ok...it's back.  But only in new posts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is there any way to enable "always show signature"?  I can have my sig appear in old posts IF I edit them to check the "show sig" box.


----------



## CapnZapp

Ezequielramone said:


> I lost my signature, my avatar, one lvl and one badge too



Loss of XP could be related to the big crash a while back?


----------

